# replacement mattress for mini cosleeper



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

Our cosleeper was stored in the basement for baby #2 (due in 4 weeks). Well we took it out and the mattress part had gotten wet and moldy







So I need to replace it. But the replacement ones from arms reach are $30, and they are so thin and seem uncomfortable anyway....

So does anyone know if there are other types of mattresses that fit the arms reach MINI cosleeper? Are there other products out there of the same size that I could substitute?


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

I doubt it because I couldn't find any other sheets to fit ours when I was looking for additional sheets. I found the sheets on walmart online, but maybe try amazon...or ebay?


----------



## corrie_cat (Jul 24, 2008)

You could try this company- I'm about to order a cosleeping 'mattress' from them. http://organicgrace.com/taxonomy/term/75


----------

